# Need Bluetooth Wireless Earphone with Mic



## shreeux (May 27, 2020)

Hi

My existing *JAYS - t-Four Wireless *not working noise and heat issues. Bought one year back. Warranty expired

I need a good future proof Bluetooth Wireless Earphone with a good warranty period.

My purpose of usage is watching the movie in the night time through *Mi LED Smart TV 49*

Also, connect through MYPC  or Mobile attending webinars.

Budget 2k, if goodwill extend.

@whitestar_999
@Nerevarine
@bssunilreddy
@SaiyanGoku
@Minion
@nac
@Vyom
@billubakra


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2020)

Check this thread, 2k is not much for a good bluetooth/wireless earphone so not many options.
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/something-like-airpods.207879/


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2020)

I dont use bluetooth, bought E10bt but having to repeatedly charge gives me cancer. I just use wired like a peasant, and be done with it. (E11D)
But obviously for you, bluetooth is needed since you are watching on tv.
If you have existing good wired earphone, you can make it wireless via
*www.fiio.co.in/products/fiio-btr1k-portable-high-fidelity-bluetooth-amplifier
Buy refurb if you dont want to pay full price, I bought mine refurb and its working fine.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2020)

I don't use wireless earphones (even when I have one). They are inconvenient and require charging every now and then.


----------



## shreeux (May 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check this thread, 2k is not much for a good bluetooth/wireless earphone so not many options.
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/something-like-airpods.207879/



If goodwill extends the budget 3k...I don't like AirPods...while drive it may fall possible. also, I need without the neckband.


----------



## shreeux (May 28, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I dont use bluetooth, bought E10bt but having to repeatedly charge gives me cancer. I just use wired like a peasant, and be done with it. (E11D)
> But obviously for you, bluetooth is needed since you are watching on tv.
> If you have existing good wired earphone, you can make it wireless via
> *www.fiio.co.in/products/fiio-btr1k-portable-high-fidelity-bluetooth-amplifier
> Buy refurb if you dont want to pay full price, I bought mine refurb and its working fine.



Great...It has inbuilt DAC...It may enhance audio?
I don't have wired one.


----------



## shreeux (May 28, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't use wireless earphones (even when I have one). They are inconvenient and require charging every now and then.



Ok. For me no issues. My usage is 3-4 hours only.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Great...It has inbuilt DAC...It may enhance audio?
> I don't have wired one.


Yes, it should. Provided you have good inears.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2020)

shreeux said:


> If goodwill extends the budget 3k...I don't like AirPods...while drive it may fall possible. also, I need without the neckband.


There are only 2 types of wireless earphones: neckband type & airpod type.
*www.amazon.in/realme-RMA108-Realme-Buds-Wireless/dp/B07XJWTYM2


----------



## shreeux (May 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> There are only 2 types of wireless earphones: neckband type & airpod type.
> *www.amazon.in/realme-RMA108-Realme-Buds-Wireless/dp/B07XJWTYM2



Check below type, not neckband...
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07S13PJ3W/ref=psdc_1388921031_t2_B07XJWTYM2


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2020)

The above is what I call neckband, is it not.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Check below type, not neckband...
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B07S13PJ3W/ref=psdc_1388921031_t2_B07XJWTYM2


Wireless with some connector between two ear pieces so that it can rest on your neck when not in use = Neckband
Wireless without that connector = airpod/bud/ whatever crap it is.


----------



## shreeux (May 29, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> View attachment 19083
> 
> The above is what I call neckband, is it not.





SaiyanGoku said:


> Wireless with some connector between two ear pieces so that it can rest on your neck when not in use = Neckband
> Wireless without that connector = airpod/bud/ whatever crap it is.



Ok..Got it.,


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2020)

Oneplus Bullet Wireless Z has good reviews, the main advantages being its long battery life (18-20hrs) & fast charging with its Type C port. Worth checking out.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2020)

After digging too long... Now found this one.....*Realme Buds Wireless Pro*

*Any suggestions...or Any alternative?*

@whitestar_999
@omega44-xt
@SaiyanGoku


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2020)

As per amazon reviews it seems alright.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> As per amazon reviews it seems alright.



ok...I mean with these features and noise cancellation...No Competitors?

Checked others all are above above 5K


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 29, 2020)

shreeux said:


> After digging too long... Now found this one.....*Realme Buds Wireless Pro*
> 
> *Any suggestions...or Any alternative?*
> 
> ...



Dont buy that. ANC is not working properly as it severely degrades sound quality. The lows are muffled and highs aint great too.





Here is the frequency curve. Most of the mids and highs are missing. And such sound signature is not liked.

Added, I did not have a good experience with these realme buds. I bough one of these, and one side stopped in a week. Another went off in 3 weeks. Got it replaced, but the replaced product only lasted 2 months. So I am not going to buy this realme shit again TBH.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Dont buy that. ANC is not working properly as it severely degrades sound quality. The lows are muffled and highs aint great too.
> 
> View attachment 19790
> 
> ...





ok...got it...Any alternative?

Most of them reviewed good in amazon


----------



## mitraark (Dec 3, 2020)

Oneplus Bullet Wireless Z Bass Edition : not audiophile grade but great for regular use, especially for Indian content.

*www.flipkart.com/oneplus-bullets-w...H&marketplace=FLIPKART&sattr[]=color&st=color
Rs 1800 using Federal Bank debit card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2020)

mitraark said:


> Oneplus Bullet Wireless Z Bass Edition : not audiophile grade but great for regular use, especially for Indian content.
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/oneplus-bullets-w...H&marketplace=FLIPKART&sattr[]=color&st=color
> Rs 1800 using Federal Bank debit card.


*www.xda-developers.com/oneplus-buds-left-earbud-audio-fail/


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 3, 2020)

TBH, Nor do I use myself and neither I suggest people to use audio products from BBK and Mi. They Boast its specs off a lot, but the build quality and comfort lags behind a lot. And there after sales, and especially just 6-month warranty model is bad. I wud recommend you to buy something from a reputed brand like sony(Yes they have one for 2K), JBL, or any other audio brand. And stay away from these BBK and Mi.

These chinese OEMs are focusing to enter each and every market, while they cant even make proper phones.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 3, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.xda-developers.com/oneplus-buds-left-earbud-audio-fail/



Seems like a Clickbait post. Not expected from XDA. There are no numbers mentioned as to how many units were sold and what exactly constitutes as " appear to be enough complaints about the same issue that suggests a pattern is emerging "

Of course one can avail the best available in the market butwhen youre on a budget, you have to make compromises. Such reports of a few failures (not always true) are getting magnified in present times because of the mass reach due to massive internet penetration. Decide without getting influenced much by each and every such articles. Choose wisely, live well.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 3, 2020)

*Rockerz 385 V2 - 40H Nonstop Audio - 2499/-
Rockerz 335     - 30H Nonstop Audio - 1899/-*

But *realme Buds Wireless Pro* has Sony LDAC Codec with Noise Cancelling
*Review is not good*

Still confusing 

Preference will be...

1. Wireless Bluetooth 5.0
2. Good Battery Backup-Longer Play hrs
3. With Mic
4. At least 2 pair

or

5. LDAC Codec -Hi-Resolution Audio
6. Noise Cancelling

or

*Fiio BTR3K* with Good Compatible Wired EarPhone


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 3, 2020)

shreeux said:


> But *realme Buds Wireless Pro* has Sony LDAC Codec with Noise Cancelling



But they failed to implement it. They had gold, but couldn't make jewellery out of it.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 3, 2020)

Below Image *SoundMAGIC - E11BT g*ood
But there is no Multipoint connectivity...At least 2 pair


*i.imgur.com/Q4vGwho.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Dec 3, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> But they failed to implement it. They had gold, but couldn't make jewellery out of it.



Yeah...Reading that post they mentioned failed on ANC


----------



## rockfella (Dec 6, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Yeah...Reading that post they mentioned failed on ANC



*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B08J4GWSSG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Just get this man.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 15, 2021)

Finally bought this...

*OPPO ENCO M31 Wireless in-Ear Bluetooth Earphones =Rs.1999/-

 *i.imgur.com/1iS13Jj.jpg 

 *i.imgur.com/oV0LVwt.jpg *


----------



## Jags (Jun 12, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Finally bought this...
> 
> *OPPO ENCO M31 Wireless in-Ear Bluetooth Earphones =Rs.1999/-*



Review please? Specifically, how is the mic's audio quality and noise cancellation?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2021)

Jags said:


> Review please? Specifically, how is the mic's audio quality and noise cancellation?


 Till now good...100% used webinar, voice chat only not in Musics


----------



## Jags (Jun 13, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Till now good...100% used webinar, voice chat only not in Musics


Nice! I have same use case as you.
How often do these need charging?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 13, 2021)

Jags said:


> Nice! I have same use case as you.
> How often do these need charging?


Daily once


----------

